# Ad free



## wake4x4ptball (Jan 27, 2012)

not sure which thread

since ad free app is gone and which good app to block the ad


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Good question. I don't recall if I used any ad blockers on Android that I'm aware. I only use AirBlocker to block those abominations called AirPush and Addon Detector to find which apps have that. Of course, if you have Jelly Bean, you can just prevent the apps from showing notifications now without the need for AirBlocker.

I think for normal ads, I'd just look in the Play Store for any ad blocking apps and just read the reviews on them and see which work and which don't. Can't really say much more than that I'm afraid.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

wake4x4ptball said:


> not sure which thread
> 
> since ad free app is gone and which good app to block the ad


Adaway and rom toolbox pro both do an excellent job at blocking ads if you're looking for an app solution...

Rom toolbox pro:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolboxpro

Adaway

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adaway


----------



## thenewnoise (Feb 2, 2012)

Isn't AdFree available right here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigtincan.adfree&feature=nav_result ?


----------



## Norwester (Jan 6, 2013)

thenewnoise said:


> Isn't AdFree available right here https://play.google....ture=nav_result ?


Thats the new version. If you have the old one just un-install it and DL the new one and you're good. Evidently they don't just update.


----------

